# No Outback For Me =(



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well me and the wife came across a 2004 Springdale 266RELL with a price we couldn't pass up. Prices up here are crazy and it booked for 23K and we got it at a litle over 16K. Stove, oven and shower have never been used so it's in pretty new condition. They were, however, smokers and the walls and ceiling have a yellowish tint. Any hints on what to use to get that off?? Mr. Clean eraser? Windex? Anyway, the reason I'm writing is because I went to www.keystone-camping.com and registered. I then went to the Springdale section and introduced my self by copying and pasting my introduction from on here. On this forum, I got 15 responses/welcomes withing 48 hours. On there, it's been posted for about 18 hours and I have gotten ONE response/welcome. Are they just not as friendly? Seems a bit sad. Can I just stay here and go camping with you guys even though i don't have an Outback??? Thoughts?

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

for a small fee.....









Of course you can! You're still an Outbcker at heart.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Your not the only Outbacker member that doesn't have an Outback.....Congrats on the Springdale. Me and the DW looked at them before we bought our Outback. At the time, the floor plans they offered didn't fit our wants. But I thought they were a nice trailer.

Tim


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase of the TT even though it's not an Outback your always welcome here!

Have fun camping and enjoy the TT.

C-Mac


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Springdale
Maybe someone can make an Outback Logo and put in on it








You are always welcome here









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

AKF150LARIAT4X4 said:


> Well me and the wife came across a 2004 Springdale 266RELL with a price we couldn't pass up. Prices up here are crazy and it booked for 23K and we got it at a litle over 16K. Stove, oven and shower have never been used so it's in pretty new condition. They were, however, smokers and the walls and ceiling have a yellowish tint. Any hints on what to use to get that off?? Mr. Clean eraser? Windex? Anyway, the reason I'm writing is because I went to www.keystone-camping.com and registered. I then went to the Springdale section and introduced my self by copying and pasting my introduction from on here. On this forum, I got 15 responses/welcomes withing 48 hours. On there, it's been posted for about 18 hours and I have gotten ONE response/welcome. Are they just not as friendly? Seems a bit sad. Can I just stay here and go camping with you guys even though i don't have an Outback??? Thoughts?
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]104137[/snapback]​


As for the cleaning issues, Mike; try something like Mr Clean (I like the blue one). Add a little bleach and then rinse well. Start at the ceiling and work down. If this doesn't work, I doubt if anything will. Whatever you do, do not use the Eraser. It will scratch your ceilings and walls and still not do the job. Whatever you do, don't mix any cleaners that have ammonia with bleach. Hopefully the bleach will also help deodorize the cigarette smell. I didn't have smokers, but I still Lysoled the heck out of all mattresses and furniture and then enclosed the mattresses in plastic covers. After that I put memory foam toppers on top of plastic and then put a mattress protector over that. No heebie geebies about previous ownership after that!







Back to the ceilings and walls. You may have to convince yourself that you like an "off-white" ceilings if my suggestions dont work.







. Welcome to Outbackers. The friendliest group I have ever met. Stay in touch.
Darlene P.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Mike,

Congrats on the Springdale. Sounds like you got a great deal. We had one and we loved it. It performed very well. The only reason we traded it was the bathroom was just a wee bit too small for DH.

As far as the nicotine stains go, I would try the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser as my first choice. Just be sure you rinse it well in clear, hot water after each pass, and change the water often, because nicotine leaves a very oily residue and you would find you're only rubbing it around. I've also heard that straight vinegar on a cloth works too. Whatever you use, make sure you try it in an inconspicuous area so as not to damage the wall covering.

We moved into a house in which the previous owner was a heavy smoker, and we had success with greased lightening, but it's very strong and does remove paint, so again, be sure you try it in an inconspicuous area.

Good luck and welcome to the site. You'll find Outbackers are a very friendly, helpful bunch and you can camp with us any time you want!

Wendy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sure you can still hang out here action .

As for your smoke stain question I'll suggest this. TSP, trisodium phosphate (I'm sure that's misspelled) But you can buy it at any home center in the paint section, it's a power you mix in warm water, read directions for dilution methods. It's called TSP and labeled as such. It's used to preclean walls before paint but is a great cleaner.

**Disclaimer**

I've never used it on RV wall paper but have used it on house wallpaper and had no discoloration but it is a mild acid and you should wear gloves and protective eye ware while using. And then wash off with a clean sponge and clean water as soon as your done to neutralize the TSP.

Congrats on the new TT and hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy our OB









Bill.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You know you're welcome on here after those nice words. I had the same issue with the Max-Lite by R-Vision. I posted a question before driving 5 hours to see the dealer and no one replied before my trip. At least you stuck with Keystone RV. Enjoy.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I started out with a Sprindale but we had a hurricane and it couldn't swim. Welcome aboard.


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Heck yeah, I'll buy the beer...wait I don't like beer...now Bacardi and Coke







...that's a different story! And I'm Canadian somewhere in my family tree...French Canadian from what I'm told.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

I say stay and have fun! Everyone wants to be where they are welcomed! (Outback or no)


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i can't say thanks enough!! I've learned TONS on these pages alone. And I want to see if I can order one of these awning screens too!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer! Of course you're still welcome on this site,,,


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can stay but you can't have the secret hand shake or the Kool-Aide recipe.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer.








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Springdale. Of course we want you to stay and share your camping experiences with us! This is the most active, friendly group you'll ever find.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> You can stay but you can't have the secret hand shake or the Kool-Aide recipe.
> Happy Camping and Post often.
> [snapback]104226[/snapback]​


He's already knows the Rum & coke recipe...good enough for me!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


It would seem that all 2006 Rally agendas should include Margarita and Mojito taste-testing sessions.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I guess that makes you a member of the SOB club (Some Other Brand)! We have lots of SOBs around here and we love them all. The Southeasters have O'Shields and they also have a Springdale. During the Spring '05 Rally we put an Outbackers banner on their old Mallard. It covered all of the Mallard logo except the "M" so we called them "Moutbackers".

We love to answer questions and most of the questions pertain to generic issues. Please stay with us.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> I kinda figured that would be a "gimme"
> [snapback]104338[/snapback]​


You would be willing to make such an assumption with respect to something so very important ?







Geeeeeesh


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


I have to agree with that statement. Rum = Friend of Mine


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - recommendation for new Site rule.

All members must either (1) be a current or past owner of, be in the process of owning, or dream about someday owning - an Outback; OR contribute $$ to Vern and  RUM to all Rallys.


----------

